# 123.ie September savings



## PaddyW (23 Sep 2008)

Just got an email from 123.ie thought i'd share it with you. 

Home insurance Save up to 200 euro guaranteed and get 10% off when you purchase online. Special promo code to use 123save

Travel insurance get 10% off with promo code summer08

Offers end 30th September.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2008)

PaddyW said:


> Home insurance Save up to 200 euro guaranteed and get 10% off when you purchase online. Special promo code to use 123save


I tried it with and without the code and the difference was about €30. Where does the alleged €200 saving come from?!


----------



## PaddyW (24 Sep 2008)

To be honest Clubman, I don't know where this saving comes from. It was just written in the email they sent me.


----------



## susie1 (24 Sep 2008)

it does say 'up to'
_small print: *Home insurance offer applies to new customers & owner occupied only_


----------



## PaddyW (24 Sep 2008)

Good eye Susie, well done.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2008)

susie1 said:


> it does say 'up to'
> _small print: *Home insurance offer applies to new customers & owner occupied only_


Yes - I fit both categories and can see now way to get more than a c. €30 discount on the normal quote. "Save up to €200 guaranteed" could cover savings of €0!


----------



## Deirdra (24 Sep 2008)

They have me hounded with phone calls, to get me to renew for another year. Must be a sign of the times.


----------



## oldtimer (24 Sep 2008)

My house insurance is due for renewal. Tried above with code but the quote I got not the best. Getcover.com came out way best  followed by Zurich.  Has anybody else searched for quotes and has anybody any experience of claiming from getcover.com?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2008)

In case it's of any use _123.ie _are still looking promising for me regardless of my skepticism about the offer mentioned above. See here.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2008)

Did you have a renewal quote above the _123.ie _quote? If so then they will match the quote and give you another €100 back. See here. I'm not sure if they'll take a new quote (e.g. the _LA Brokers _one) as opposed to a renewal quote. I suspect not.


----------



## Framley (8 Oct 2008)

Lucanman, my house insurance is up and I had a look at the LA site - its actually the same as the Getcover site, who I went with in the end. 

I tried 123 and they offered me €40 off my existing policy but getcover were way cheaper ni the end.

After I got a quote I rang and spoofed them that i had a better dela elsewhere and got an extra discount of about €15.


----------



## PaddyW (8 Oct 2008)

I went on LA Brokers website and got quoted €142. 123.ie were quoting €168.00 for slightly less coverage, but dropped to €150.00. Not great, not bad though.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2008)

PaddyW said:


> I went on LA Brokers website and got quoted €142. 123.ie were quoting €168.00 for slightly less coverage, but dropped to €150.00. Not great, not bad though.


In this case you probably should have been able to get _123.ie_ to match the lower €142 quote from _LA Brokers _and then get a further €100 refund making it a net €42!


----------



## PaddyW (9 Oct 2008)

Surprisingly enough, they wouldn't do that for me!


----------



## alaskaonline (9 Oct 2008)

> Try www.LABrokers.ie - I got a very good deal for home insurance WITH acciental cover included.
> To give you an idea for same specifications for house & contents cover
> Buildings 280K & contents 70K.
> 
> _123.ie - €339_


 
I just got recently home insurance from 123.ie for buidling 300k, content the same as yours and including AD (internal and external) for € 317 - so you really need to make sure you got the timing right 

the guy from 123.ie said that due to the financial market situation prices can go up or down any time.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2008)

PaddyW said:


> Surprisingly enough, they wouldn't do that for me!


Why? They do require you to send in the renewal quote from another broker/underwriter that is for "comparable" cover. Maybe "higher" cover compared to what they are offering doesn't count? They did it for me though. Just got the two €100 cheques yesterday.


----------



## PaddyW (9 Oct 2008)

Well, didn't email them the quote.. Just one I got online from LA Brokers. Perhaps I will do this now though..


----------



## PaddyW (9 Oct 2008)

Hmm, just checked labrokers again.. price gone to 152.. will take the 150 on offer from 123!


----------



## godthe (9 Oct 2008)

Clubman
Just tried to email cashback@123.ie with my renewal quote from them and a copy of a quote from getcover ( which is a lot less ).
Got a message back saying email is undeliverable.
Is this the email address you used or did you contact them by phone


----------



## ajapale (12 Oct 2008)

Admin bump


----------



## Framley (17 Oct 2008)

123 only offer limited Accidental Damage cover. It's not the real deal at all. 

You should also make sure that they haven't given you a quote with their standard €500 excess. If you take out a policy with 123 you can get stung for the first €500 of each claim if you dont pay attention! 

Read the small print.


----------



## PaddyW (17 Oct 2008)

Mine just has the basic 125 excess.


----------



## PaddyW (22 Oct 2008)

Oh how things can change in such a short space of time! I got my insurance for 150.00 euro. Today, same insurance coverage now costs... 208 euro!


----------



## PaddyW (7 Nov 2008)

Ok, another email today :

Home insurance, save up to 200 euro + 1 month free online. Use special promo code "FREEMONTH"

Mortgage protection

Intro offer 70% discount** call 1890233123

travel insurance 1 month free online^ use code "FREEMONTH" also

Mortgages - No fees service - Ideal for first time buyers

Small print :

Terms and conditions apply. 123 Money Ltd.,  						trading as 123.ie, is regulated by the Financial Regulator. 123.ie Registered  						office, Paramount Court, Corrig Road, Sandyford, Dublin 18. Registered number:  						323099 *One month free offer equivalent to 8.33% off annual premium. Saving  						guarantee applies to new customers & owner occupied only. Does not apply to  						multiple direct debits. **70% discount only applies to our guaranteed  						acceptance product. Insurer's terms apply. Home Insurance and Travel offers due  						to end 30/11/2008 ^One month free offer equivalent to 8.33% off annual premium.  						To cancel future communications from 123.ie, reply to this message with the  						word REMOVE in the Subject line. For more information, please read our Privacy  						Policy.


----------



## bond-007 (7 Nov 2008)

Personally I don't find 123 to be that competitive at all seeing as they are tied to certain providers (for house insurance they only go to Zurich) they do not offer the best price.


----------



## Complainer (19 Nov 2008)

I always found 123 to be unbeatable in the past, but this year, their price had gone up significantly (Eagle Star) and I was able to beat their price by more than €100 with Getcover for comparable cover.


----------



## Complainer (22 Nov 2008)

Complainer said:


> I always found 123 to be unbeatable in the past, but this year, their price had gone up significantly (Eagle Star) and I was able to beat their price by more than €100 with Getcover for comparable cover.


I don't know whether to be delighted or furious with 123. I told them by email that they would need to improve their quote substantially if they wanted to retain my business. They came back to me yesterday (about a week after my response) with an improved quote - about €150 reduction on their original quote as an 'early renewal discount', and matching the getcover.ie price (though I hadn't quoted this price to them).

Their original renewal email read "  This premium represents excellent value for money when you consider the extensive cover provided by your policy.  On that basis we continue to recommend your existing Insurer as we feel that this product is most suitable for your needs and in your best interest.", so I'm a bit annoyed that they didn't come up with the best price first time round. When I pushed the agent on this, she said that the renewal letter came directly from the insurers, not the broker, and 123 didn't have access to the renewal. But the email was sent from "user123@linuxbox.123.ie; on behalf of; household@123.ie", so she clearly talking through her hat, whether deliberate or not.

Did they meet their legal obligations as a broker? Is there any reason why I shouldn't renew now, or are prices likely to drop further over the next four weeks to renewal date?


----------



## bond-007 (22 Nov 2008)

I received the same carbon copy letter from 123. The renewal said that it was subject to there been no claims in the last 3 years. I had a small claim this year so I called them to clarify the situation. They said that they were fully aware of the claim and the renewal took this into account. They said it is a standard letter that they had no control over. 


> Did they meet their legal obligations as a broker?


I would say no if they did not shop around for you. They only provide house insurance via Zurich so I can't see how they can offer the best price if they are tied to the one insurer. Tied agent would be more like it rather than broker.


----------



## minivick (27 Nov 2008)

i got a quote with 123.ie and you gotta watch there quotes are cheaper cus you agee to add a voluntary excess, this is the 1st bit of the claim you pay out be4 a claim is settled so your taking a risk putting it on, bad enough having to pay a claim but the to have to pay out big money on it is madness, theres always a catch....


----------

